# magnetic chocolate molds



## izbnso (May 12, 2007)

I've got a set of magnetic chocolate molds.

 I can get a single color or marbled effect across the metal "bottom" with no problem. 

I have tried stenciling one color "chocolate" (yes, I'm using confectionary coating not real chocolate) and then letting that set up, spread a layer of another color over that and then snap it into place and continue with the process. I get only about a 70% success rate. Meaning 30% come out "ugly" either blurred or the stenciled part pops out of the other "chocolate".

Am I doing something wrong, or should I stick to transfer sheets (the stenciling process was me being frugal) and texture sheets?


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

The chocolate buildup on the plastic sheet is causing the mold not to seal properly, if you look at the transfer sheets, the pattern is ultra-thin, --silk-screened, actually 

This is what I do...
Put a sheet of plastic on the plate and close the mold ( I'm cheap, I use a flipped over used transfer sheet, but any clear piece of plastic will do...)
With paintbrushes or fingers or q-tips, smear in different colours of couveture in the mold caveties (dark, milk, white), or you can use coloured cocoa butter. (you can get this from places like Chef rubber). 

Now coat out the mold with couveture, and pipe in your fillings


----------

